# The Martial Arts Channel



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 11, 2003)

I read that a brand new cable channel covering the martial arts was supposed to kick off this year.  Does anyone have any type of info on this new channel, such as who's putting it together, when will they'll begin broadcasting, what will they be covering, where will it be available, etc. ?

Since there are now cable channels for just about every interest, I'm sure the time has come for a MA channel... :asian:


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 11, 2003)

I have heard nothing.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2003)

See this thread. It was reported in the Wall Street Journal.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 16, 2003)

Hopefully this will be true and actually go forward with it.


----------



## Kiz Bell (Jan 16, 2003)

I hope it comes to Australian payTV.


----------

